# CLZ X DNA75C Mod



## Rob Fisher

There are three master craftsmen in Helsinki Finland that share a workshop and produce some of the most sort after and beautiful mods around. Joni - CLZ, Joni - Brutal and Teppo - Wapari.

I have a couple of Wapari's and a Brutal is on my wish list but the one I have been after is the CLX Z. Well hopefully by the end of the week or very early next week I will have my CLX Z in my paw! Here are some pics before the DNA75C and wiring was done!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

These guys make stunning mods!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Roodt

That is one really stunning mod... the colours on it are nothing short of mesmerising...

Congrats uncle, enjoy many a peaceful vape on her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

the guy need a manicure .....but the mod is really cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

OMeffenG! That is properly amazing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My CLZ-X has arrived from Helsinki! Wow this mod is just wow... small and comfortable... really happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> My CLZ-X has arrived from Helsinki! Wow this mod is just wow... small and comfortable... really happy with it!
> View attachment 103118
> View attachment 103119
> View attachment 103120
> View attachment 103121
> View attachment 103122
> View attachment 103123
> View attachment 103124
> View attachment 103125


Winner winner, speckled eggs and green ham dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> My CLZ-X has arrived from Helsinki! Wow this mod is just wow... small and comfortable... really happy with it!
> View attachment 103118
> View attachment 103119
> View attachment 103120
> View attachment 103121
> View attachment 103122
> View attachment 103123
> View attachment 103124
> View attachment 103125


Stunning skipper! I see the proverbial 28W still as standard

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

This Mod is Outstanding. Quality is first class. Feels great in the hand too

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Christos

Ash said:


> This Mod is Outstanding. Quality is first class. Feels great in the hand too
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 103126
> 
> 
> View attachment 103127
> 
> 
> View attachment 103128

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

My Finland Family is Complete now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst

Ash said:


> My Finland Family is Complete now
> 
> View attachment 103132


I see the juice on the right is also from finnish land?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ash

Topped up after pic was taken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

One day in about 20 years from now when the depreciation value of these mods are at like R2000 id be able to afford one of these beuaties. 

Big envy on these mod owners

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig

Ash said:


> My Finland Family is Complete now
> 
> View attachment 103132


Epic setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just gorgeous @Rob Fisher and @Ash

@Ash, i didnt previously notice that the white mod (one on the right in the pic above) has what appears to be the fire button on the side at the top? Is that the fire button? How does that compare with conventional fire button placement?

Never seen that before

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Just gorgeous @Rob Fisher and @Ash
> 
> @Ash, i didnt previously notice that the white mod (one on the right in the pic above) has what appears to be the fire button on the side at the top? Is that the fire button? How does that compare with conventional fire button placement?
> 
> Never seen that before



I find it a lot more comfortable to hold and fire the mod that way. To be honest I find it much easier than conventional mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Excuse my ignorance and total lack of Google skills but how on earth does a person go about getting one of these? And what's the going rate if you don't mind me asking. Assuming somewhere in the 15-25K range?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> Excuse my ignorance and total lack of Google skills but how on earth does a person go about getting one of these? And what's the going rate if you don't mind me asking. Assuming somewhere in the 15-25K range?



@Spyro unfortunately the Forma I got yesterday was the last one that was made... they were made in Helsinki Finland and to get one you had to join a closed Facebook group and get on a list for one. The modder has stopped making them because the sales slowed down because his customer base started wanting squonkers and they didn't want to pay the price for handmade high end mods so they switched production. The costs for these ranged from around the R12,000 mark depending on the materials used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Spyro I just spoke to the modder (Joni J. Ruottinen) and he is still making the occasional CLX Z. I'm about to get another one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spyro I just spoke to the modder (Joni J. Ruottinen) and he is still making the occasional CLX Z. I'm about to get another one.



Don't tell my wife 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spyro I just spoke to the modder (Joni J. Ruottinen) and he is still making the occasional CLX Z. I'm about to get another one.



Thanks Rob, but when is exactly are you ordering? I'd kill to get one, but unfortunately I won't be able to spare the funds until December time. If by any chance you order any high end devices after Christmas, I'd really appreciate getting in on it. 

S


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> Thanks Rob, but when is exactly are you ordering? I'd kill to get one, but unfortunately I won't be able to spare the funds until December time. If by any chance you order any high end devices after Christmas, I'd really appreciate getting in on it.
> 
> S



Shipping is included in the price @Spyro so when you ready to order I will put you in touch with Joni.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> Shipping is included in the price @Spyro so when you ready to order I will put you in touch with Joni.


Thanks so much @Rob Fisher ! That would be unexplainably appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just some more info... the CLZ X costs €720 (€650 plus €70 for DHL shipping to SA) and payment is upfront and will take anywhere from four to six weeks after the Stab Wood or Juma arrives in thier workshop in Helsinki.

This is the colour scheme for my next CLZ X due in Jan 2018.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The CLZ Collection!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> The CLZ Collection!
> View attachment 123609



Still tge best looking mod. You Need to do a pic with all Juma Mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The CLZ Collection!
> View attachment 123609



I really need to get me one of these. What the landed cost if you don't mind me asking and how do I go about ordering one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> I really need to get me one of these. What the landed cost if you don't mind me asking and how do I go about ordering one?



I am not the owner but if i can remember it was something like 12k landed. But @Rob Fisher will be able to help more directly.


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> I am not the owner but if i can remember it was something like 12k landed. But @Rob Fisher will be able to help more directly.



Yip they are in the R12,000 mark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip they are in the R12,000 mark.



R12000, I don’t think ill be able to ever afford a mod like that but thank you Mr Fisher for atleast giving me a chance to see these beautiful mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Updates for FB member Phil Dacca!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Isotuoppi

Hello from Finland. Found this forum thru google. Here's my CLZ's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Isotuoppi said:


> Hello from Finland. Found this forum thru google. Here's my CLZ's



Welcome @Isotuoppi ! Awesome looking setups you have going there!

Head on over here and tell is a bit more about your vape journey: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021

Isotuoppi said:


> Hello from Finland. Found this forum thru google. Here's my CLZ's


Welcome my vape friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------

